# Sentinel side effects???



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Today I got in the mail a flier from Novartis Animal Health informing me that Interceptor (What Teddy is using now) was going to be replaced with Sentinel. 

I was looking over it and it seemed pretty good since Sentinel also takes care of fleas, but then I read that it says "in a small percentage of treated dogs, digestive, neurologic, and skin side effects may occur"

Now I'm scared 

Has anyone experienced any of these side effects?


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I haven't used it, but I wouldn't worry too much... They have to put a disclaimer on there... otherwise they could be sued...

If you look a medications for people, you'll see a whole lot of side effect they MAY cause...

Any side effects you should report to the company, so they can lengthen their list... lol

To be honest, just try it, but be aware that there might be side effects...


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Here's a comparison chart:

Sentinel vs Interceptor | Comparison | Review


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

My 40 lb spoos did well on sentinal. When it went off the market my vet switched to trifexis. This gave them side effects. I am looking forward to sentinal being available again.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I just switched from revolution to sentinel with no issues. The kids used interceptor before. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks. I'm aware that all medication may have side effects, but the fact that it the "side effects" wasn't written in small hidden letters scared me. 

Next month I'll have Teddy switch to that.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko does well on Sentinel. We too are waiting for it to be available, thanks for the reminder that was something I was going to check on today


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Your welcome. 
FYI Costco has pet medicine. I got interceptor there for a fraction of the price.


----------



## harrysdad (Feb 18, 2013)

We used Sentinel with good results, but it's been off the market. We've used Trifexis meanwhile, but it makes Harry very tired. A friend says Sentinel's available again. Anyone gotten it within the last month? I'd like to switch back.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My sister just got sentinel at our vet for $22 for a 6 month supply. It is crazy cheap now. Mine are on trifexis with no issues currently. (Knock on wood)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Brenda-A said:


> Today I got in the mail a flier from Novartis Animal Health informing me that Interceptor (What Teddy is using now) was going to be replaced with Sentinel.
> 
> I was looking over it and it seemed pretty good since Sentinel also takes care of fleas, but then I read that it says "in a small percentage of treated dogs, digestive, neurologic, and skin side effects may occur"
> 
> ...


You used to be able to choose between Interceptor or Sentinel. I am so angry that they are getting rid of Interceptor. Sentinel is Interceptor (milbemycin oxime - controls heartworm, whips, rounds, and hooks) plus Program (lufenuron - helps control fleas). 

I don't have a problem with fleas so I choose to use Heartgard Plus, which is ivermectin (heartworm) plus pyrantel (wormer for rounds and hooks). Interceptor was better because it controlled whips as well as rounds and hooks and was OK for use in breeds sensitive to ivermectin. For me, Heartgard Plus is the next best choice.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko is back on Sentinel. It certainly isn't cheaper here in Canada, in fact the price went up! 

Sisko has always done well on it, no side effects, he gets it with a full meal and that helps.


----------

